# Upsetting story



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Heard a bit about this on the radio while doing chores tonight. Had to check it out more. Since there is nothing on the tv news. Stuff like this is why i can watch the news heck i can't even read the paper any more

http://m.nydailynews.com/1.1768718

I can't imagine what the parents are going through. Such a senseless loss of a life that had the whole world ahead. If something like that happened when i was in school that kid would have wished the police would have gotten to him first......


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah its upsetting for sure. So is the "knockout game" the Oklahoma thrill killings, any given weekend in Phoenix,Sacramento, Atlanta, Chicago, etc. The kids coming on now days just don't have the coping skills for rejection. Everybody gets a trophy. Or some kids are just F'd in the head. Ted Bundy was a teen once too.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, it's sad. Been hearing of a lot of stabbings & cuttings lately. I don't know where it's gonna stop, I'm scared it'll get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah I saw this on the CBS World news last night. Very sad, I know what the parents are going through right now and it ain't good at all. Their child gets turns down someone for the prom so he kills her from I understand, a sick twisted individual. I hope he gets tried as an adult. When I was in school we had fist fights and that was that, no one thought about killing someone and we all carried pockets knives in school but I don't remember anyone pulling one on somebody.

I think Hillside Hay said it right, everyone is a winner these days and gets trophy whether they deserve it or not and then they can't deal with rejection.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I knew participation trophies were a bad for thing. Just never realized the extent...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This is exactly what happens when some parents raise their kids to believe they are the center of the universe, that the kid can do no wrong and they are the most special little shit around. Don't get me wrong, a child is a gift and should be treated as such but they are no more "special" than the thousands of others that share their birthday.

And yah, participation trophies. They tried that crap here in North Liberty with a new league that wasn't going to keep score and trophies for all, didn't fly when a fraction of the normal signups occurred.

Kids need to learn to handle rejection, they need to learn to handle failure and they need to realize right quick that they ain't the greatest thing since pre sliced bread.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Teachers need to be able to discipline students like they used to now the principle calls the police and charges are filed for the smallest things.

I am glad i went to small rural school under 600 students. Every one knew each other pretty much. No fights well except when two girls had a catfight/ hair pulling contest in a restroom. Used to be a teacher that if you had a beef with another kid he would take you down to the wrestling room had both of you boxing gloves and let you box it out then when done you shook hands and called it even..but that was before my time

Alot has to with parenting and society these days and its pretty sad. But Im very happy for my upbringing and growing up on a dairy farm. Learn how to handle things and grow up fast.

I think the most [email protected] things we did in high school was chewing and arm wrestling and small stupid goof off stuff lol Oh and every now and then a couple would get lucky in a restroom or locker room. Must say the class of 09 didn't have anyone die or have a senior prank so we must have did something right. Usually that happened every year


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Our high school has 42 students this year.

I have two of them working for me right now. These are some of best mannered, hard working kids I have ever had the pleasure of being around. They are reliable, conscientious, mature, etc.

My own kids went to school in the Chicago area where the high school had over 4,000 students. Their education and ethics don't even begin to compare! (My one son only took one class in his senior year--my ex-wife and I had some really heated battles over that!)

I see a tremendous difference between "factory" schools and the local school.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

No doubt Ralph, our little rural school system always outperforms the schools in the county seat. I think we have around 800 students total in high school while the biggest in the county seat will have over a 1000 graduate this year. The catholic schools in the area also always outperform the public factory schools in the county seat.

I think the problem with mega schools is the same problem you encounter with drivers in chicago, sheer volume makes people anonymous and therefore little chance of ever personally having to deal with someone they've cut off or damn near run off the road.


----------

